# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Bộ 3 DVD hướng dẫn thiết kế, gia công, thiết kế khuôn trên creo 3.0

## laodai

Bộ 3 DVD hướng dẫn thiết kế, gia công, thiết kế khuôn trên creo 3.0

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...z5LR42GUBOBộ 3 DVD hướng dẫn thiết kế, gia công, thiết kế khuôn trên creo 3.0

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz5LR42GUBO

----------

